# Caja para subwoofer de 12"



## anko (Nov 5, 2007)

Saludos

En este foro hace un tiempo baje un diseño de caja para un subwoofer con un parlante de 12", en estos momentos quiero armarlo pero antes de adquirir los componentes y hacer todo me gustaria que me pudieran dar sus opiniones sobre esta caja, ya que en el tema de armar cajas no soy novato, y tambien alguna recomendacion o cosas que me puedan ayudar.

mi idea es alimentarlo con un amplificador de 100W y la señal filtrada alrededor de los 60Hz, y que suene bien porsupuesto.

de antemano gracias y saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 6, 2007)

Buenos días Anko: El diseño que vas a realizar, es de una empresa Valenciana ( España ) que se llama Beyma y que es un referente mundial en el diseño de altavoces y baffles. Ha sido campeona del mundo en varias ocasiones en car audio. Visitar su web http://www.beyma.com/
en la que encontrareis sus productos y mucha información técnica. Resumiendo lo que vas a construir es CALIDAD.
Saludos.
P.D.: La frecuencia a la que vas a cortar no es correcta, el diseño es un baffle paso banda con respuesta de 45 Hz a 120 Hz. El filtor del subwoofer debería cortar a 150 Hz aproximadamente. A 60 Hz la mayoría de los humanos no oímos nada.


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 6, 2007)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:
			
		

> .
> P.D.: La frecuencia a la que vas a cortar no es correcta, el diseño es un baffle paso banda con respuesta de 45 Hz a 120 Hz. El filtor del subwoofer debería cortar a 150 Hz aproximadamente. A 60 Hz la mayoría de los humanos no oímos nada.



Esta muy bueno el diseño de esa caja.
Me parece una buena opcion cortar a 150 Hz. Con respecto al oido humano creo que dejamos de oir por ahi de los 20Hz aprox. 
Saludos


----------



## maxep (Nov 6, 2007)

mmm no c yo oigo hasta los 10hz segun el bass test q tengo.se los adjunto.esta muy bueno te hace vibra todo ajaj


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 7, 2007)

HAHAHA es muy bueno eso de bass test, descarga mas en ARE u notro software de p2p


----------



## anko (Nov 7, 2007)

adentro deve ir recibierto las paredes con espuma? o la pura madera?


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 7, 2007)

Con alguna fibra, espuma, etc va a sonar mejor, bueno, va a sonar DIFERENTE,  un sonido un poco mas suave y profundo sumado al que deberia tener con esa caja.


----------



## roy eric (Mar 7, 2010)

que tal un buen  diseño 
con un tamaño bueno 
y un costo de armado economico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2010)

roy eric dijo:


> que tal un buen  diseño
> con un tamaño bueno
> y un costo de armado economico




      
Que querés decir?


----------



## eze4ever87 (Mar 16, 2010)

Alguien armo esta caja ya?? que tal anda?? con un parlante de 12" decente colocado en ella largara lindos graves??


----------



## DanielU (Mar 16, 2010)

A mi entender ezavalla, quiso decir:

Que tal? Es un buen diseño, con un tamaño bueno y un costo de armado economico.

Habra querido decir B.B.B ?.

La cosa no es llegar y armar una caja asi por que si. Te tendrias que tomar el trabajo de leer los temas destacados en esta misma seccion.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/


----------



## electrico (Abr 20, 2010)

hola de verdad dara buenos graves?? no les parece pequeña la caja? son solo 29,808 litros para la parte trasera y 24,624 para la parte delantera yo lo veo algo pequeño.
les tengo una preguanta alguien me podria decir porque hay otras cajas bandpass en donde la parte trasera es mas pequeña que la delantera? tomo como referencia una caja bandpass de JBL en comparacion con este diseño de beyma? es algo que siempre me intrigo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2010)

electrico dijo:


> hola de verdad dara buenos graves?? no les parece pequeña la caja? son solo 29,808 litros para la parte trasera y 24,624 para la parte delantera yo lo veo algo pequeño.
> les tengo una preguanta alguien me podria decir porque hay otras cajas bandpass en donde la parte trasera es mas pequeña que la delantera? tomo como referencia una caja bandpass de JBL en comparacion con este diseño de beyma? *es algo que siempre me intrigo*.



Si siempre te intrigó, leé esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------

